# Mohair, Mohair silk and Wool, Hats, Scarves and Mittens



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have been working on these and just getting them posted. I can mail pretty much daily so if it is a gift idea, I will get it right out in the mail. 

These hats sized small to medium, scarves and mittens are natural fiber including 100% Mohair, Mohair/Silk Blends and 100% Wool and Wool/Silk blends. I crocheted them and put floating flowers on some of the hats, I also accented the soft lace wool scarf with mohair in pink and black colors. These yarns are more expensive, however I found some more reasonable.  Shipping should be around $3 in a bubble mailer shipped first class. Blue Mohair hat is size small Ladys. 

I do accept money orders, checks, carefully concealed cash or paypal to [email protected]

Not the best pics. I will try to post more soon. 

1st Hat is 100% Kid soft mohair, asking $20
2nd Hat is 80% Mohair and 20% Silk with a vintage Crystal in the flower..very soft, asking $20
3rd Hat is 100% Mohair asking $20
4th Hat is 100% Mohair asking $20 with a glass Pearl in the flower. 
5th Hat is 100% Mohair asking $20
6th Hat is Silk and wool blends, different colors and stitches asking $22
7th Hat is 80% Mohair and 20% Silk asking $15 size small to medium childs 
Pink Scarf is 100% Mohair is 5 inches wide by 64 inches long done in trailing flowers, asking $30
Soft Creme 100% wool lace pattern with black & pink Mohair accents asking $25 4 1/2 inches wide by 62 inches long very light, airy
Royal Blue 100% Wool scarf 58 by 5 inches, asking $25. Very warm, tightly woven pattern, great texture.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is the longest scarf, great for a man's scarf or a taller ladys. It is soft, very warm and light weight. Will post some mittens by this evening. 

100% Pale Green Mohair a wide 5 1/2 by 74 inches long. Asking $30, took three skeins to make this one..very light and very warm.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First pair salmon pink with white thumbs, 100% wool, size medium womens. Asking $20 

A pair of really cool varigated colors in green Organic 100% Virgin wool size lady's medium...Asking $20

Trying a closeup to see the colors running through.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I would absolutely love the green ones Romy. I have several things that Romy has made for me and I must say that she does wonderful work. I am always so happy when she posts things for sale.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> I would absolutely love the green ones Romy. I have several things that Romy has made for me and I must say that she does wonderful work. I am always so happy when she posts things for sale.


Thank you so much for the compliment! They are reserved for you. 

Green pair of Organic Wool Mittens are now sold.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Romy, they looks so luscious.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Very pretty and well made! Your prices are excellent for the quality and materials you are using!

Here is what I would like:

*1st Hat is 100% Kid soft mohair, asking $20*

*2nd Hat is 80% Mohair and 20% Silk with a vintage Crystal in the flower..very soft, asking $20*

*Pink Scarf is 100% Mohair is 5 inches wide by 64 inches long done in trailing flowers, asking $30*

*First pair salmon pink with white thumbs, 100% wool, size medium womens. Asking $20*


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ChristieAcres said:


> Very pretty and well made! Your prices are excellent for the quality and materials you are using!
> 
> Here is what I would like:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely compliment!

1st Hat
2nd Hat
Mohair Floral Scarf
Salmon pink gloves are now sold. 

I will pm you! Merry Christmas, they will be on their way!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> Thank you Romy, they looks so luscious.


I am so glad you liked those, the colors are really lovely running through the yarn. Your gloves are on their way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ron,
The Blue Scarf and Hat number 4 are yours.  I will get those out in the mail. 

Royal Blue Scarf
Hat number 4 are now taken. 

Thank you everyone viewing my wares and have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got my mittens today. I love them, thanks Romy!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> I got my mittens today. I love them, thanks Romy!


You are so very welcome! Enjoy the holidays~! Hope all had a blessed and wonderful Christmas!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Is the pink and black mohair scarf still for sale? If it is I would love it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

toni48 said:


> Is the pink and black mohair scarf still for sale? If it is I would love it.


I just ran out of everything made but can make you one promptly. I can start it tomorrow, I do them up in a day or two as I crochet for every day.  Would you like me to? I would have to substitute pink Angora in the same exact color...it would look the same as the pink mohair and it is silky soft....I love the Angora. I do have black Mohair and I have the same color of wool yarn as well.  That one is 64 inches long, did you have a specific length you would want? Or do you prefer the size I made?

Thank you kindly for wanting it! It is a very pretty scarf.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love for you to make me one. And the angora is fine. The length would be fine at the same size as the one pictured. I can pay for it Thursday on my pay day if thats okay. Thank you so much. Your scarves are beautiful and I can't wait.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

toni48 said:


> I would love for you to make me one. And the angora is fine. The length would be fine at the same size as the one pictured. I can pay for it Thursday on my pay day if thats okay. Thank you so much. Your scarves are beautiful and I can't wait.


No hurries, this is right after Christmas~! I will get it made for you and thank you most kindly for your compliments. My sister just sent me a camera so I would bet my pictures get better with my phone.... You will get a smile maker in there with it....just a little something extra.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent money thru paypal.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

toni48 said:


> Sent money thru paypal.


I got it Toni....just took a couple days off.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh good. No hurry...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Mailed out first class. 

Hope you enjoy it...little surprise put in with it.


----------

